# New Bersa 380CC owner



## Backlash

I found a Bersa 380 Thunder w/ black finish online that was for sale by a local fellow in my area. I really had my heart set on the CC version but I couldn't resist the price and options he was selling with it.

I bought it, sold it to my mom who has been wanting a 380. Yes, I sold it to her less than what I paid for it. I am a good son! haha

I then took the money and bought myself a 380CC with nickel finish.
Said and done I bought this for $70 after said deals.
The UBG IWB Striker holster came with the Thunder which I kept for my new CC.

What a great little gun.
I cant wait to put some rounds through it tomorrow.


----------



## Todd

Nice gun! 

I have a UGB holster and like it a lot. The combo should would well for you.


----------



## Black Metal

Nice looking firearm. My wife carried a blued t.380cc for a couple months, The fit & finish on the nickel version looks a lot better. We ended up replacing hers because of the amount of safeties the gun has. I was a little nervous that it wouldn't go bang if she needed it to.


----------



## Backlash

My new gun "high" went straight downhill today.
Went to the range and the gun malfunctioned almost every shot.

Every time I fired a shot, the mag would eject.
Almost every time I released the slide lock to chamber a round the mag would eject

The shear recoil would cause the mag to eject.
The recoil of the slide chambering a round would cause the mag to eject.

I tried the factory mag and two aftermarket mags and same thing happened.

I had to adjust my grip and physically hold the bottom of the mag tight to keep it in place.

What a bummer!

I guess it has to go back to Bersa


----------



## wildcatbrownhound

Backlash said:


> My new gun "high" went straight downhill today.
> Went to the range and the gun malfunctioned almost every shot.
> 
> Every time I fired a shot, the mag would eject.
> Almost every time I released the slide lock to chamber a round the mag would eject
> 
> The shear recoil would cause the mag to eject.
> The recoil of the slide chambering a round would cause the mag to eject.
> 
> I tried the factory mag and two aftermarket mags and same thing happened.
> 
> I had to adjust my grip and physically hold the bottom of the mag tight to keep it in place.
> 
> What a bummer!
> 
> I guess it has to go back to Bersa


:smt076Read the thread below "Did I make a mistake?" I have not had a good day with my 380 either. Maybe they are not any good anymore. They will never get good word out of me. GOOD LUCK.:smt076


----------



## nighthawk74

Backlash, where did you say you bought your 380 cc? Did you buy from an individual online or from a gun shop?


----------



## Backlash

Gun shop.
I'm going to call them today and see what they suggest.
I bought it brand new on Monday.


----------



## tekhead1219

Backlash said:


> Gun shop.
> I'm going to call them today and see what they suggest.
> I bought it brand new on Monday.


Hopefully it will be something simple for the gunsmith to repair. If you had just bought it Monday, I would take it back, let them shoot it, then ask for a replacement. I have one and really like it, sounds like you might have gotten a lemon. Bersa has them come out every now and then. Just my .02.


----------



## nighthawk74

I agree with Yoda.......er.....I mean tekhead. :yawinkle: Take the gun in and see what they can do for you. After all, you just got it. I am sure they will work with you on this. 

Good luck! :smt023


----------



## Backlash

Back to Bersa it went today.


Very disappointing.
When it comes back it will take many rounds through it before I trust it as a carry gun.


----------

